# Help me fellow Canadians...Is this a Fakai?



## joshsaampson (Jan 22, 2013)

Hello all..

Posted the pics over on the registry without much reply. Any input here? 

Suspect I have bought a "Fakai"..If this is a Fakai it is one hell of a fake. Plays fantastic sounds fantastic and fit and finish is stellar..worth my money in my opinion and am not too worried about that side of it. If it is in fact a "Fakai" it carries an interesting story to say the least..

The previous owner/s have hacked at it a bit by adding a pick guard (which I removed) and moving the top strap post (which I put back). I paid 500 for it, all though I did indeed believe I was buying a Tokai.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Looks really good from the pics. Is it a new model or vintage 70"s ?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That's really nice!

I think that the serial number is in that range for a Fakai.
There are a few good threads on these here...

http://www.guitarscanada.com/electric-guitar/32867-my-canadian-fakai.html

http://www.guitarscanada.com/electric-guitar/45632-fakai-tokai-consensus.html

http://www.guitarscanada.com/electric-guitar/37178-fakai-questions.html


----------



## joshsaampson (Jan 22, 2013)

sulphur said:


> That's really nice!
> 
> I think that the serial number is in that range for a Fakai.
> There are a few good threads on these here...
> ...


I had a look through those and even though a few of the indicators were there...05XXXX serial and backwards controls (Bridge on bottom, Neck on top) It spoke nothing of the different headstock...

Untill I found this..

http://www.guitarscanada.com/electric-guitar/48677-tokai-lp-custom-w-emg-pick-ups.html


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

joshsaampson said:


> Suspect I have bought a "Fakai"..If this is a Fakai it is one hell of a fake.


The Fakai were made in the same factory as the Tokai so a true 'fake' they are not *but counterfeit they are*.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

The so-called Fakais were better builds than the equivalent "legit" models. Technically, there is no such thing as a Fakai. They are merely a figment of a few over zealous imaginations at the Tokai Registry forum. These guitars were a result of the Cdn distributor wanting a better spec guitar as well as miscommunication with Tokai's head office. A lot of that miscommunication being after the fact. Regardless, when giving the opportunity to choose between a Korean Tokai and a "Fakai", you'll probably be better off with the "Fakai"


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Very interesting bobb. 

As this is a recurring topic on this forum and you seem to have insight into it that many (including myself) do not have, if you have the time to put together a bit of a paragraph or whatever stating things as you know them (speculation or not), I am sure that people would appreciate it. I know that I find the subject quite intriguing and I find myself interested in even the smallest details.


----------



## ssydor (Dec 12, 2012)

Looks like it. I had an old Fakai as well (1959 Les Paul Copy). It was a great guitar! 
I think the run of Canadian Made Tokia's (ala Fakai) were of higher quality than the others of that period. As stated above (and I don't know all the details), they aren't really "Fake" Tokai's. The Canadian Distributor who owned the rights to the Name Tokai (in Canada) had some higher spec'd guitars made. The folks at the Tokai "Head Office" didn't like it and asked him to stop (or rather threatened to take his rights to the name "Tokai" away). So he stopped, and that was the end of it. I think he went on to create the brand "Dillion" or something after....
Some of the cork sniffers over at the Tokai registry made up the term "Fakai". I prefer the term "Canadian Tokai"!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

bobb said:


> The so-called Fakais were better builds than the equivalent "legit" models. Technically, there is no such thing as a Fakai. They are merely a figment of a few over zealous imaginations at the Tokai Registry forum. These guitars were a result of the Cdn distributor wanting a better spec guitar as well as miscommunication with Tokai's head office. A lot of that miscommunication being after the fact. Regardless, when giving the opportunity to choose between a Korean Tokai and a "Fakai", you'll probably be better off with the "Fakai"


There was a small internet distributor in Toronto (I can't remember their name now but sold J & D guitars from Asia) that sold a few of these Tokai/Fakai but have closed their business. They had a blurb on their website that had a similar sentiment.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i've heard a nearly identical story from a few people outside of this forum.


----------



## joshsaampson (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for the info here guys. A lot has been explained. I am going to continue to do some digging on this and if I manage to come across any more info I will be sure to post up. It really is a stellar guitar. Plays a lot better than some I have more than double invested in. 



cheezyridr said:


> i've head a nearly identical story from a few people outside of this forum.


Funny you mention that. The more I dig on this...the more I find this exact guitar has been through this same process...interesting the one of the previous owners to the guy I got it from wouldn't even reply to me when I attempted to contact Him. Maybe knew what was up...?


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

I owned a very similar guitar a few years ago, the same headstock and trussrod cover. Same type of serial number on the back. The owner of a music store in Picton determined that it was a "fakai" but I don't know what criteria he used to make the judgement. It seems to me part of it was determined by the control cavity and pots. Mine was white with gold hardware. Wish I still had it.


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

I had no idea there was a Canadian angle to the Tokai story! So, is this a Fakai then? One screw truss rod, wonky control layout, 03xxxxx serial number...

Tokai 2003 Love Rock Sunburst Top Mint | eBay


----------

